# ARGENTINIAN GOLD RHOM



## STREGA (Mar 13, 2005)

Here is another beautiful specimen in my possession, may be again i fell victim of another dealer scam, but if i like the fish who cares.
ps.special message to some of the wise asses of this site.

SAY NO TO DRUGS!!!


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

That thing looks nice


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

nice rhom


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Nice looking Rhom


----------



## HyBrid (Feb 25, 2005)

very nice!!


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

It's a beauty.


----------



## yauyau (Dec 15, 2003)

nice rhom,









why your fish eye is special??


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

STREGA said:


> SAY NO TO DRUGS!!!
> [snapback]1115312[/snapback]​


wudda got against drugs







there a great invention!


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

nice rhom, but the pic look photoshopped to me!


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice looking rhom


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

how did u get scam???


----------



## pira-me (Mar 9, 2005)

awsome


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

STREGA said:


> SAY NO TO DRUGS!!!
> [snapback]1115312[/snapback]​


take your own advice.
wes


----------



## STREGA (Mar 13, 2005)

drugs are a great invention, when used properly, but it seems a lot of members abuse it to much,
to the hawkeye, that spotted a little photoshop, you right but i only retouched the unwanted stuff on background like wires,green algae etc.
but the fish is authentic


----------



## bigredbellyfellor (Dec 5, 2004)

Looking very nice indeed!!


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

looks verry good


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

I must of come to late, I dont see the picture????????


----------



## STREGA (Mar 13, 2005)

mashunter18 said:


> I must of come to late, I dont see the picture????????
> [snapback]1117514[/snapback]​


go to the beginning of the post wait a little and it will appear!


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

mashunter18 said:


> I must of come to late, I dont see the picture????????
> [snapback]1117514[/snapback]​










i don't see it


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

not there


----------

